# Anyone know anything about the rivalry between techencalve and erodov



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2011)

I just made a couple of threads on erodov.com and techenclave.com . 
On erodov techenclave is one of the censored words and on techenclave the word 'erodov' has been all asterisked Link! 

So there is obviosuly some kind of argument between the two. Anyone know anything ? None of my business of course. But its kind of curious.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2011)

its not wrong section.. lol, wrong forum itself 

you should have PM'ed any TE's admin/mod.


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2011)

What little I know.

AFAIK In E if you type techenclave, it gets replaced to "bathroom" or something.  You cant type erodov in TE either.

Best place to ask would be TE or E.


----------



## @vi (Mar 19, 2011)

this might help - TechEnclave


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)

From what I know, Erodov was made by some TechEnclave people who claimed to have got fed up with TE. No idea whether it's true or not.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

> There used to be a bunch of us on the Think-Digit forums.
> 
> TD started going to the dogs.. so we sort of moved out to a temp location on ProBoards.
> 
> ...


A member tells us the history. lol


The truth:- Think Digit is the Father of all Tech Forums in India ,maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> The truth:- Think Digit is the Father of all Tech Forums in India ,maybe.



this makes me feel proud.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 19, 2011)

TE sucks!

i dont like TE.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

^ good news.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 20, 2011)

Ehh, Long history.

Why jump into it 

Just enjoy & share knowledge, They are one of the best tech forums in India.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 20, 2011)

@JojoTheDragon
Never knew that. I guess I came into the scene later.


----------



## Joker (Mar 28, 2011)

dont really care about this but i remember some people in TE talking crap about digit & its members. no idea why.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry for bumping this up....me on both the forums, but I like erodov much more...the guys there are a lot of fun and really helpful, even offline and in the real world...

having said that, even TDF is fun


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2011)

TE is some mystical tribe that performs dark rituals around new purchases and slobber all over theyr illegible markings
Rep my post if you liek it
haha btw the story is reminiscent of a lot of online communities


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

I find TE and head-fi both drool forums. The other day I flooded the computer lab with my saliva when I spent 2 hours looking at TE and head-fi's show offs.


----------



## revolt (Nov 10, 2011)

TE is filled with some idiot and noob members.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

^ let's not rant here, mate. Doesn't look good.

Locking this thread.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2011)

revolt said:


> TE is filled with some idiot and noob members.



I think TE is fine, and has a decent maturity amongst members. They do not bad mouth TDF anymore. 

I MOD there also, by the way so am aware of most of the workings.


----------

